#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  > Новости общин >  > > >  >  >  Новости общины Дзен Кван Ум в Ростове-на-Дону

## Мико

Друзья! С 5 по 7 января 2013 г. в Краснодаре пройдет ретрит под руководством ученицы дзен-мастера С. Кайсена монахини Кан О. Заезд на ретрит 5.01 до 21.00. 7.01 неполный день. Подробная информация по тел. 89064365231 Елена (Краснодар).

----------


## Мико

Практика дзен кван ум в Ростове-на-Дону проходит по воскресеньям с 20.00 до 22.00 по адресу: ул. Московская, 55а, 3-й этаж, оф. 15 (здание Проектного Института Горжилпроект). Практика состоит из медитации пения сутр, сидячей медитации, поклонов, чтения книги ДМ Сунг Сана "Посыпание Будды пеплом". Тел. 89043485993 Дмитрий, 89882524846 Михаил.

----------

Алик (28.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.12.2012)

----------


## Буль_Сонг

Практика дзен школы "Кван ум" в Ростове-на-Дону теперь проходит по субботам (воскресеньям) по адресу: ул. Б. Садовая, 8, в Буддийском Центре. Практика проходит в группе и состоит из пения сутр, сидячей медитации, чтения книги ДМ Сунг Сана "Посыпание Будды пеплом". Тел. 89508515244, 89882524846 Михаил.

----------

Ersh (01.12.2013), Поляков (04.08.2013)

----------


## Буль_Сонг

Дорогие друзья! 7 и 8 декабря приглашаем вас на ретрит в традиции дзэн школы Кван Ум, посвященный Дню Просветления Будды Шакьямуни. Заезд участников: 7 декабря, в субботу, до 20:00. Окончание ретрита 8 декабря, в воскресенье, в 18:00.
С собой необходимо взять подушку для медитации, одеяло или спальный мешок, средства личной гигиены, свободную одежду для практики спокойных тонов, 3 миски для еды и столовый прибор, тапочки.
Стоимость (проживание + питание + обучение) определяется в зависимости от количества участников и составляет 250 - 400 руб. с человека. Адрес проведения ретрита: Аксайский район, п. Российский.
Проезд на городском транспорте: маршрутка №226 (до конечной) или маршрутка (автобус) №124 (г. Аксай, остановка "ПМК"). 
Участие в ретрите возможно только по предварительной записи. Сообщить о своем намерении принять участие в ретрите и задать вопросы можно по телефону 89882524846 (Михаил). Крайний срок записи - пятница 6 декабря (до 22.00).

----------


## Буль_Сонг

Дорогие друзья! 4 и 5 января приглашаем вас на ретрит в традиции дзэн школы Кван Ум, посвященный Началу Нового 2014 года. Заезд участников: 4 января, в субботу, до 21:00. Окончание ретрита 5 января, в воскресенье, в 18:00.
С собой необходимо взять одеяло или спальный мешок, средства личной гигиены, свободную одежду для практики спокойных тонов, 4 миски для еды и столовый прибор.
Стоимость (проживание + питание + обучение) определяется в зависимости от количества участников и составляет 250 - 350 руб. с человека. Адрес проведения ретрита: г. Ростов-на-Дону, ул. Б. Садовая, 8, Буддийский центр.
Проезд на городском транспорте: все маршрутки и автобусы, идущие по ул. Б. Садовая до Гл. ЖД Вокзала (остановка пер. Братский). Сообщить о своем намерении принять участие в ретрите и задать вопросы можно по телефону 89882524846 (Михаил). Крайний срок записи - пятница 4 января (до 14.00).

----------

Ho Shim (27.12.2013), Поляков (26.12.2013)

----------


## Буль_Сонг

Ждем всех на еженедельную практику в воскресенье в 18.30 по адресу: г. Ростов-на-Дону, ул. Большая Садовая, 8, Буддийский Центр. Практика состоит из пения сутр, медитации сидения и чтения книг дзэн-мастеров. Если собираетесь прийти, предварительно звоните по телефону 89882524846 (Михаил). С собой необходимо взять удобную одежду для практики неярких тонов. Стоимость определяется добровольным пожертвованием на развитие Буддийского Центра.

----------


## Буль_Сонг

Дорогие друзья! 22-23 февраля приглашаем вас на ретрит в традиции дзэн школы Кван Ум, посвященный Началу Нового Года по восточному календарю. Заезд участников: 22 февраля, в субботу, до 20:00. Окончание ретрита 23 февраля, в воскресенье, в 18:00. Проводит ретрит Евгения Бруль, хаус-мастер Виталий Федоров. 
С собой необходимо взять подушку для медитации, одеяло или спальный мешок, средства личной гигиены, свободную одежду для практики спокойных тонов, 4 миски для еды и столовый прибор, тапочки. Стоимость (проживание + питание + обучение) определяется в зависимости от количества участников и составляет 150 - 200 руб. с человека. Адрес проведения ретрита: Аксайский район, п. Российский.
Проезд на городском транспорте: маршрутка №226 (до конечной) или маршрутка (автобус) №124 (г. Аксай, остановка "ПМК").

----------

Ho Shim (31.01.2014)

----------


## Буль_Сонг

Дорогие друзья! Ретрит, который планировался на 22-23 февраля, перенесен на 1-2 марта. Место проведения ретрита и другие организационные моменты остаются прежними. Ждем всех интересующихся практикой дзэн!

----------


## Буль_Сонг

Дорогие друзья! 10-11 мая приглашаем вас на очередной ретрит в традиции дзэн школы Кван Ум. Заезд участников: 10 мая, в субботу, до 21:00. Окончание ретрита 11 мая, в воскресенье, в 18:00. Проводит ретрит Евгения Бруль, хаус-мастер Михаил Королев.
С собой необходимо взять одеяло или спальный мешок, средства личной гигиены, свободную одежду для практики спокойных тонов, 4 миски для еды и столовый прибор.
Стоимость (проживание + питание + обучение) определяется в зависимости от количества участников и составляет 250 - 300 руб. с человека. Адрес проведения ретрита: г. Ростов-на-Дону, ул. Б. Садовая, 8, кв. 16, Буддийский центр.
Проезд на городском транспорте: все маршрутки и автобусы, идущие по ул. Б. Садовая до Гл. ЖД Вокзала (остановка пер. Братский).

----------


## Буль_Сонг

Дорогие друзья! Ретрит, который планировался на 10-11 мая, отменен по причине занятости Буддийского центра. Ретрит планируем провести 17-18 мая в п. Российский Аксайского района, в частном доме одного из практикующих. Заезд участников: 17 мая, в субботу, до 20:00. Окончание ретрита 18 мая, в воскресенье, в 17:00. Проводит ретрит Евгения Бруль, хаус-мастер Виталий Федоров.
С собой необходимо взять одеяло или спальный мешок, подушку для сидения, средства личной гигиены, свободную одежду неярких тонов, 4 миски для еды и столовый прибор.
Стоимость (проживание + питание + обучение) определяется в зависимости от количества участников и составляет 250 - 300 руб. с человека. 
Проезд на городском транспорте: маршрутка №226 (до конечной в Аксае или в п. Российский) или маршрутка (автобус) №124 (г. Аксай, остановка "ПМК").

----------


## Буль_Сонг

Дорогие друзья! 14 июня приглашаем вас на день практики дзэн школы «Кван Ум» в Ростове-на-Дону. Заезд участников: 14 июня, в субботу, до 07:30. Окончание практики: 14 июня, в субботу, в 19:00. Проводит день практики Евгения Бруль, хаус-мастер Михаил Королев. В расписание дня практики включены утренние и вечерние песнопения, сидячая медитация, рабочий период, обед и ужин, просмотр видео речи Дхармы дзэн-мастера.
С собой необходимо взять одеяло или спальный мешок, подушку для сидения, средства личной гигиены, свободную одежду неярких тонов, 4 миски для еды и столовый прибор.
Стоимость (проживание + питание + обучение) определяется в зависимости от количества участников и составляет 100 - 150 руб. с человека. Адрес проведения дня практики: г. Ростов-на-Дону, ул. Портовая (пересечение с ул. Кулагина). День практики дзэн  пройдет в 3-комнатной квартире 5-этажного дома.
Проезд на городском транспорте: маршрутки и автобусы №4, 8, идущие по ул. Портовой, остановка «Кулагина» («Рельефная»). Это 4-я по счету остановка после пл. Стачки 1902 г. (въезд на Западный жилой массив). Либо проезд по просп. Стачки до ост. «Площадь Дружинников», дальше – пешком вниз по ул. Кулагина до пересечения с ул. Портовой (около 1 км).

----------


## Буль_Сонг

Дорогие друзья! Мы переехали в другое помещение. Практика теперь проходит по воскресеньям с 18.00 до 20.00 по адресу: г. Ростов-на-Дону, пр. Соколова, 85, Буддийский Дхарма-Центр «Дромтонпа». 
Приглашаем вас на ретрит с Мастером Дхармы Олегом Шуком. 30 июля, в среду, планируется вечерняя практика дзэн с учителем и заезд на ретрит. Однодневный ретрит пройдет 31 июля, в четверг. Место проведения - п. Российский Аксайского района Ростовской области. Ретрит планируется в частном доме одного из практикующих. Проезд на городском транспорте: маршрутка №226 (до конечной в Аксае или в п. Российский) или маршрутка (автобус) №124 (г. Аксай, остановка "ПМК"). Проводит ретрит Евгения Бруль, хаус-мастер Виталий Федоров. С собой необходимо взять одеяло или коврик, подушку для сидения, спальный мешок, средства личной гигиены, удобную одежду неярких тонов, 4 миски для еды и столовый прибор, тапочки. Стоимость (проживание + питание + обучение) определяется в зависимости от количества участников и составляет 1000 - 1500 руб. с человека.
Дорогие друзья! Убедительная просьба, зарегистрироваться на ретрит по телефону 89882524846 и внести предоплату.

----------

